

Mocking PHP with Swift - xena
https://medium.com/relevant-stories/mocking-php-with-swift-b42dd6fd7122

======
wircho
Adolfo (the author) here. As I mentioned at the end of the post I want to take
this a lot further, even if it's just for fun. I'm thinking of imitating
JavaScript's dynamic types with a single type "JS" by overloading subscripts,
operators, and using literal convertibles. If someone beats me to it I'll just
cite them I guess :)

